# Puppy Pheasant Training



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our Riley turns 16 weeks on Monday and I was wondering are there any places in the CA Bay Area with pheasants that you can go to just to *expose* your V to them without the danger of someone firing off a shot in the area? I know there is a "fun" hunt day coming up in the spring that will offer this opportunity, but I think it would be fun just to expose Riley to some birds. We noticed that she is pointing at things A LOT more as she is getting older. The longest point she's held was a good 20-30 seconds at one of our cats. It was so cute!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Threefsh,

Riley is too young for pheasant but pigeons in the park is how I started on 15 foot check cord. You will see Riley fire up as he comes closer. You might even get a point. 

Even at "fun field days" they will plant chulkers and never pheasant. A full size pheasant will actually scare a pup.

A pheasant has huge strong claws. You want to protect the pup from being clawed until he is older and stronger.

Bailey is big enough now to take the abuse of being clawed without giving up on the retrieve. I have friends who's dogs would never retrieve again after being clawed.

You are welcome to come along with me on a pheasant hunt one of these weekends. You can bring Riley and let him run after Bailey for a bit and then put him in his kennel while you join me walking through the fields as we hunt. Usually hunt for two hours or so. 

I have done this a couple times with some of Bailey's puppy buyers and they have really enjoyed it.

E-mail me off-line if this this of interest.

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldint even know where to start looking for phesent in the southbay. I grew up out there and never saw many phesent hunters. But Palo Alto is a strange place nowdays. In regards to letting your puppy just run and bust birds on a phesent preserve, I say go for it. As long as hunting season is over and you can dog train in the winter months.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Threefsh

Take RBD's advice. Riley is still a little young to encounter a full grown pheasant. The noise they make alone may frighten her. Start on pigeons and quail if possible.

The difference in development that takes place in a few weeks can be amazing. While Riley may not be ready for a pheasant now, it won't be long before she can. 
Start her in an area where pheasant are more prone to run than take wing, which is normal, and just let her come across the tracks on her own. Instinct will take over after that. It's cool to watch them "come alive".


----------

